# Market for film cameras....??



## WYDANGLE (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi....
(Am a rookie to this forum).
Having collected cameras for about 30 years, I've accumulated quite a few. As yet haven't inventoried them.....but would like to know if it's worth the trouble ? Have a box of 1960's Canon stuff, box of Minolta stuff,etc. Would like to sell it as a lot for cheap....anyone buying this stuff ?
Thanx in advance for any input.   Wydangle(Charlie).


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2010)

If the are 'collectable' and in good shape, there is likely a decent market for them.  
If they are common 'dime a dozen' type things, then you shouldn't expect to get much for them.  

As with just about anything, you would probably get more money by selling them, piece by piece, but that means a lot more work on your part.

One option would be to search E-bay for the items you have.  If you find several completed auctions, that should give you a pretty good idea of the 'going rate' for something.  
You could also check web sites like Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras ? Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com.
Another option would be to ask around at an old/used camera shop.  If your stuff is in good order, they would probably buy it from you, but you probably won't get as much as you would selling to the public.


----------



## WYDANGLE (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanx for the response, Mike. I guess like anything else each item should be described as accurately as possible, and the research done..........can't avoid all the "messin' " with the darn things. I guess I could always make use if the dumpster near my house.....HA!
.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 12, 2010)

WYDANGLE said:


> Hi....
> (Am a rookie to this forum).
> Having collected cameras for about 30 years, I've accumulated quite a few. As yet haven't inventoried them.....but would like to know if it's worth the trouble ? Have a box of 1960's Canon stuff, box of Minolta stuff,etc. Would like to sell it as a lot for cheap....anyone buying this stuff ?
> Thanx in advance for any input. Wydangle(Charlie).



how old is Minolta stuff? if you have a-mount lenses for sale, you could also find buyers here...
Home of the Minolta / Alpha-mount dSLR photographer yxum forums


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 12, 2010)

If you have MD mount stuff you could find a buyer RIGHT HERE.  Whaddya got?


----------



## WYDANGLE (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanx to all for the replies. As I mentioned, I've not inventoried them as yet; maybe in the next couple weeks. also have some stereo(3D) items somewhere in my cache.
Will post list when accomplished.     Wydangle


----------



## compur (Mar 18, 2010)

In many cases the condition is more significant than what it is. Mint condition 
oldies can fetch good prices even if they're not normally thought of as highly
collectible and vice versa.


----------



## jameshilton (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the market for film cameras is in general slow at the moment too.

I have recently sold off quite a lot of my Bronica SQ 6x6 kit. All of it in great condition, little use, and no marks/scratches etc. In all fairness it was pretty close to mint as I take great pride in looking after my kit.

I have always kept a track of prices/demand on ebay as there are a lot of bargains to be had on there and I have collected quite a bit of kit via the site. I would say that MF film is not selling like hotcakes like it was 2-3 years ago. 2 years ago, I could have put my Bronica SQ kit on there with a buy it now and within a few days it would probably have all been bough at a higher price. 

This time it took a 30 day listing, with a very fair price.

The above is probably a representation of the economy, and the fact that people are not using as much film these days. Even I don't use film much, and Im quite old school.

Critics would point out that I was trying to sell MF kit, which has been killed off by the likes of the 5D mk1 & mk2, but I have noticed a lot of cameras that I would have thought would have been snapped up quickly sticking around on places like eBay for quite a while from 35mm up to LF.

For example at the start of the year I saw a rather tasty little Leica M6 get just one bid at (in my mind) a low price, and the count on the bottom of the page was less than 50 at the end, again not what I would have expected for such a camera in great condition.

If you have a classic camera it will sell, but be warned I think it may take longer to sell at the moment.


----------



## MattxMosh (Apr 3, 2010)

christopher walrath said:


> If you have MD mount stuff you could find a buyer RIGHT HERE.  Whaddya got?



I second that. 

Though, i'm poor and I pay little, ha.


----------

